# PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Dezember 2008)

*PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)


----------



## kaisper (31. Dezember 2008)

*PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

also wenn ich das immer so sehe will ich auch ne wakü


----------



## msix38 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Optischer Leckerbissen...


----------



## Madz (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*



kaisper schrieb:


> also wenn ich das immer so sehe will ich auch ne wakü


Dann kauf dir doch eine. 

Die 9fach Nanoxia Batterie gehört übrigens mir.


----------



## nemetona (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Oho, bin diesmal auch dabei , und das obwohl das Projekt noch gar nicht fertig ist.
Da ist noch der Rücken meiner, mitlerweile defekten GTX 280 zu sehen & die Aquastream gehört auch zu mir.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## rene02 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

das sind ja absolut feine geräte die ihr da zu hause stehen habt sehr sehr nice


----------



## Madz (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Wen es interessiert:

[Projekt] Worklog Umstieg auf Lian Li V1010 (vormals V350) - Forum de Luxx

Da gibts sehr viele Bilder vom Aufbau und weitere Infos zu der Kiste.


----------



## Shibi (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Ich trau mich garnicht die Bilder anzuschauen. Sonst muss ich mir auch eine Wakü zulegen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Sh33p82 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*



Shibi schrieb:


> Ich trau mich garnicht die Bilder anzuschauen. Sonst muss ich mir auch eine Wakü zulegen.



So hat es bei mir auch angefangen, hehe.... Aber ich bereue nichts!!!!


----------



## Equilibrium (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Auch wenn ich selber eine WaKü besitze, aber hier sind echt ein paar sehr schöne ausführungen zu bestaunen. Da will man seine gleich wieder neu gestalten.

MfG Equilibrium


----------



## theLamer (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

so nen radiator mit 9 lüftern fehlt mir auch noch  - und nen kühler für dei HD4850
*haben will*


----------



## der8auer (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Schon genial was sich hier im laufe der Zeit gesammelt hat  Bin auch wieder dabei


----------



## CaptainCHAOS (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

*sabber*
einfach genial!


----------



## Thunder (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*



theLamer schrieb:


> so nen radiator mit 9 lüftern fehlt mir auch noch  - und nen kühler für dei HD4850
> *haben will*



kannst evtl bald meinen haben


----------



## Progs-ID (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Sehr geile Bilder. Habe auch noch eine Wasserkühlung bei mir liegen, die gerne mal wieder arbeiten würde. Die ist aber leider schon älter. Muss mal schauen, was ich mit der mache.


----------



## Gast20150401 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Schöne Bilder.Bunt in Szene gesetzt mit Neon/Schwarzlicht.Allerdings sollte man darauf achten das die Außentemperatur nicht unter 4 Grad fällt,da sich sonst spätestens Kondenswasser auf den Schläuchen bildet.....und an die Elektronik gerät.
Wasserkühlung mag nicht schlecht sein,aber zu aufwendig und teuer.


----------



## JohnnyGundam (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

coole bilder aber ich hätte andauernd schiss das n schlauch undicht wird oder das sonst iwie wasser an die elektronik kommt


----------



## H.O.B.B.I.T (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Tja, bin ich wohl ein wenig zu spät mit meinen Bildern.

Wer sie sehen will, schaut mal in meine Signatur


----------



## AMDSpider (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Ui...diese Computer sind vielleicht alle geil!

Der PC mit dem Maximus Formula Board und den weissen Schläuchen + weissem Caselüfter als Kontrast sieht interessant aus. 
Diese H²O Technologie ist einfach nur geil und technisch soviel interessanter als die übliche seit fast zwei Jahrzehnten alteingesessene Luftkühlung, ausserdem kann man moddingmässig sehr viel machen.

Was ist das denn, hammerstylisch:
Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern) - 2008/10/Wakue_Bilder_PCGH_Extreme_23.jpg

SupremEFX II...danke für den Tip, ich glaube das wird meine neue Soundkarte - nur wegen dem Display!

Damit sich mein PC jetzt nach all den schönen Fotos nicht so erniedrigt fühlt, musste ich ihm gerade eben ein Scythe Kaze Master Display bestellen:
http://www.scythe-eu.com/fileadmin/images/accessory/Kaze-Master/Kaze-Master-5_25-BK.jpg
Hauptsache, man hat halt mal wieder was eingebaut , wenn es technisch schon sonst nichts mehr zu tun gibt.

Falls jemand wissen will, was diese schönen UV-reaktiven neongrünen Lüfter  bei "Wakue_Bilder_PCGH_Extreme_30.jpg" sind - das sind Nanoxia 80mm, passen perfekt zu den Thermaltake Wasserkühlungen mit grünen 10mm Schläuchen, bestellbar hier:
Nanoxia FX09-2200, 92mm (Nanoxia FX Fan, Nanotechnology Lüfter, 92mm Lüfter)/ PCSilent Online-Shop
Und voila - sie sind sogar UV-reaktiv und exzellent im schwarzgrünen nVidia Style gehalten:
modding-factory.net :: modders' meetingplace!

Sobald ein Wasserkühlungcasemod fertig ist, möchte man sofort einen zweiten bauen, mit irgendeinem anderen Style wie schwarz-rot, oder silber mit transparenten Schläuche, Hauptsache man baut und moddet...


----------



## BikeRider (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*



kaisper schrieb:


> also wenn ich das immer so sehe will ich auch ne wakü


Ich auch.
Leider zu teuer.


----------



## Gutewicht (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

weiß jemand woher die bilder 8-10 stammen? sieht sehr interessant aus. gibts vll sogar ein tagebuch?

edit:
habs selber gefunden. auf seite 211 im wakü bilder thread.


----------



## Digger (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

ne das is kein tagebuch, das is bundys bench-/test-table


----------



## bundymania (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

jenauuuu...


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein komplett in Öl eingelegter Rechner......


----------



## FadeOfReality (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

schade von mir is nix genommen worden XD
naja auch etwas verständlich hab nix besonderes noch rein gestellt

kommt noch leute kommt noch!


----------



## NOOKYN (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Hab auch schon über eine Wakü nachgedacht! Platz und Geld ist da, doch leider bin ich recht oft mit meinem PC unterwegs auf Lans etc. und stelle mir das transportieren mit einer Wakü doch ein bisschen riskanter und schwieriger vor als mit einem Luftgekühltem System!

Aber mal gucken vllt. überdenke ich das nochmal 
Auf jedenfall müsste sie ein sehr gutes Design an den Tag bringen!


----------



## kearu (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Der Transport ist absolut ungefährlich. Ist ja alles verschraubt an der Wakü, da kann nix passieren. Wenn ich mir da so manchen fast 1Kilo schweren Luftkühler sehe ... da hätte ich mehr Angst.


----------



## Madz (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Der Transport eines wassergekühlten Systems ist viel ungefährlicher als mit einem 1kg schweren klotz auf der CPU.

Die Anschlüsse werden schliesslich auch in der Industrie eingesetzt.


----------



## Bond2602 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Hey cool, mein Bild ist sogar das erste auf der main, danke an dieser Stelle dafür 

Schade das ich diese News erst jetzt gelesen habe *schäm*

Die anderen Waküs sehen auch richtig geil aus  

MfG Bond2602


----------



## QZA (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Als erstes muss ich sage das sieht alles absolut hamma aus

habe mal ne frage an euch alle 
kann mir jemand ne pumpe empfehlen die 600l/h schafft und sehr günstig ist???

Gruß
Franco


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Eheim compact 600 ist billig, robust und hat ein maximales Fördervolumen von 600l/h. Wenn du eine Pumpe willst, die in einer Wasserkühlung 600l/h schafft, wirst du lange suchen müssen. (vermutlich noch länger dauert es aber, einen Sinn darin zu entdecken  )


----------



## night-ger (4. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

warum nicht gleich den pc umbauen und komplett im wasser(oder noch besser spziall motoröl)versenken(probier aus??!! ES FUNZT, BOR GEIL) sollte ich possten? das Die Geschäftsidee!!!! aber gut sogeil die idee auch ist bis zur nächsten lan wird das eine plakkerrei das kunstwerk ist nun leider nicht geradeleicht.


----------



## iceman650 (4. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*



night-ger schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich den pc umbauen und komplett im wasser(oder noch besser spziall motoröl)versenken(probier aus??!! ES FUNZT, BOR GEIL) sollte ich possten? das Die Geschäftsidee!!!! aber gut sogeil die idee auch ist bis zur nächsten lan wird das eine plakkerrei das kunstwerk ist nun leider nicht geradeleicht.



du hast nicht wirklich den pc in motoöl versenkt?!
wie zur hölle hast du das case dicht bekommen? und zirkuliert das öl überhaupt genug?


----------



## BattleCAD (4. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

also   um auf die haupttopic zurückzukommen...(wie oft auch immer diese  ausgelutsche thematik  schon in  pcgh online gestellt wurde...)-------als ganz nice  bling bling........aber,   kann ich mir da nich genausogut das werbeprospekt von innovatek anschauen?.......sry   aber  langsam nerven diese very nicen systeme,,,,,,nix persönliches...mag nur keine dauerwerbesendungen


----------



## nemetona (4. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

@BattleCAD,
wenn es dir nicht gefällt, dann klicke es nicht an.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Monsterclock (4. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Also ich finde die Bilder gut, denn bis auf die Aufnahem von Einzelnen Gegenständen ist es immer wieder was neues, denn die gezeigten Bilder hier sind individuell. Ich glaube nämliche keine selbst gebaute Wakü gleicht einer anderen.


----------



## Fifadoc (4. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*



BattleCAD schrieb:


> also   um auf die haupttopic zurückzukommen...(wie oft auch immer diese  ausgelutsche thematik  schon in  pcgh online gestellt wurde...)-------als ganz nice  bling bling........aber,   kann ich mir da nich genausogut das werbeprospekt von innovatek anschauen?.......sry   aber  langsam nerven diese very nicen systeme,,,,,,nix persönliches...mag nur keine dauerwerbesendungen



willkommen im Forum. Freut mich, wenn dir die Bilder gefallen. Im Bilder-Thread findest du sicher noch mehr.
Kannst du mir den Prospekt von Inno mal linken? hab leider keinen und wenn der echt so geil is, möcht ich den auch sehen.

tut mir leid, wenn ich dich nicht ganz ernst nehmen kann, aber da du offensichtlich keine WaKüs magst und auch dem Modding nicht zugeneigt bist, warum guckst du dir dann die Bilder an und postest sogar dazu?
Ich mein, du gehst ja auch nicht aus Spass bei ATU shoppen und guckst dir dort die Regale an, wenn du dich nicht für Autos interessierst oO
Sagst du da dem Verkäufer auch, dass es dich nervt, dass ihr ganzes Schaufenster voller Felgen is? -.-


----------



## Monsterclock (4. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich mein, du gehst ja auch nicht aus Spass bei ATU shoppen und guckst dir dort die Regale an, wenn du dich nicht für Autos interessierst oO
> Sagst du da dem Verkäufer auch, dass es dich nervt, dass ihr ganzes Schaufenster voller Felgen is? -.-



 -sorry aber das ist einfach nur zu wegschmeißen


----------



## DaxTrose (5. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*



BattleCAD schrieb:


> also   um auf die haupttopic zurückzukommen...(wie oft auch immer diese  ausgelutsche thematik  schon in  pcgh online gestellt wurde...)-------als ganz nice  bling bling........aber,   kann ich mir da nich genausogut das werbeprospekt von innovatek anschauen?.......sry   aber  langsam nerven diese very nicen systeme,,,,,,nix persönliches...mag nur keine dauerwerbesendungen



Das gleiche hatten wir doch schon mal!


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Hui bin diesmal auch dabei 

Echt schöne Teile 

Ich kann nie genug davon sehn da jedes system anders ist, was will man sonst anschauen standart pc's wär wohl bissl sehr langweilig


----------



## BattleCAD (5. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

ja richtig ....das hatten wir schon mal.....also muss ich einigen leuten den einndruck vermittelt haben ...das  ich son  geld poser bin  der  nur  auf optik steht?...muss ich demnächst mit 20 000 watt boxen  ein fahrzueg zur prollodisco umfunktionieren, damit ich damit fahren kann....bzw noch wichtiger mitreden kann?........fazit: hier gibts keine technik (wie die überschrift verspricht, und den begriff kühlung assoziiere ich mit technik),,,,nur kombinierte mode.......und die sogenannte mod szene hat sich in der letzten zeit nur  mit laufenden trends geändert......da bleibt die frage nur: sind das dann noch mods?


----------



## nemetona (5. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

@BattleCAD,
was bezweckst du damit, uns deine Meinung auf diese Art kund zu tun?
Sollen wir alle graue Standartkisten nutzen mit einen Verbot auf Individualismus?

Sorry, so ein verbitterter Mensch hat mein tiefstes Mitgefühl.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*



BattleCAD schrieb:


> ja richtig ....das hatten wir schon mal.....also muss ich einigen leuten den einndruck vermittelt haben ...das  ich son  geld poser bin  der  nur  auf optik steht?...muss ich demnächst mit 20 000 watt boxen  ein fahrzueg zur prollodisco umfunktionieren, damit ich damit fahren kann....bzw noch wichtiger mitreden kann?........fazit: hier gibts keine technik (wie die überschrift verspricht, und den begriff kühlung assoziiere ich mit technik),,,,nur kombinierte mode.......und die sogenannte mod szene hat sich in der letzten zeit nur  mit laufenden trends geändert......da bleibt die frage nur: sind das dann noch mods?



Das ist deine Meinung und Sichtweise was man akzeptieren sollte, genauso wie du aber unsere akzeptieren solltest

da gibts auch einen schönen Spruch

*Meinungen sind wie Arschlöcher, jeder hat eins aber keiner will sie höhren*


----------



## heizungsrohr (5. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

jawoll, nr.10 von mir


----------



## mannefix (5. April 2009)

*Luftkühlung ?*

Hi, hi,

auf fast jedem 2. Foto ein Lüfter...


----------



## Madz (5. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Ja und? Was ist daran so schlimm?


----------



## koesti (5. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

*BILD 67 !!

Was ist das für ein Gehäuse ? Bitte melden und vielleicht nen Link geben.*


----------



## Robär (5. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Wuhu 2 Bildchen von mir 

Und das obwohl hier nie was läuft


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*



BattleCAD schrieb:


> aber,   kann ich mir da nich genausogut das werbeprospekt von innovatek anschauen?



Nö. Das Verhältniss Inno/andere Hersteller dürfte in einem Inno-Prospekt der Kehrwert des hiesigen sein


----------



## bundymania (5. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*



koesti schrieb:


> *BILD 67 !!*
> 
> *Was ist das für ein Gehäuse ? Bitte melden und vielleicht nen Link geben.*


 
..ein beliebtes (Wakü-) Gehäuse, für jemanden der nicht basteln möchte, oder kann 

Silverstone TJ-07


----------



## Digger (5. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

#67 is doch aber ein lianli oder ? welches weis ich aber nicht.


----------



## bundymania (6. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

nein, TJ07 von Burgundy (erkennt man u.a. an den 92ern hinten oder dem Quad unten) mit rotem DD 16/10er

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...er-PCGH-Community-Update/Wasserkuehlung/News/

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/scree...16d1235492543-wakue-bilderthread-s8003485.jpg


Unter dem Bild steht (67) in Klammern - oben wiederum 15 von 69 

wenn die Zahl_ über_ dem Bild gemeint ist, hast du Recht: das ist ein LL


----------



## Digger (6. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

hmm dann gucken wir verschiedene bilder an.


----------



## exa (6. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

hmmm diesmal nicht dabei,naja negatives feedback, ist auch feedback, also: danke!


----------



## Equilibrium (7. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Ui meins darf auch wieder bestaunt werden und dann gleich noch das Bild No 1


----------



## Devjam (7. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Meines ist auch dabei   nr. 56


----------



## i7-gtx285 (7. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

respekt respekt ihr seit schon verrückt wieviel geld ihr in eure rechner steckt,
dachte schon meine 2600+400 für monitor wären viel gewesen -.-
werde mir aber auch ma bei zeiten neuere hübschere komponenten zusamenstellen xD


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

= Update des Artikels =


----------



## Nucleus (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Wohoo! 

Da hat sich doch die Mühe des Umbaus gelohnt:

Gleich zwei Bilder von mir sind dabei (*Nr. 2* und *Nr.18*)! 

Wer mehr über das Mod-Projekt (ich hoffe BattleCAD lässt den Umbau meines Cases als Mod gelten ) erfahren will, ist willkommen in meinem Tagebuch

*Projekt: Back In Black*

In dem Tagebuch herrscht übrigens auch das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

also ich habe einige Kühlkörper selbst gefertigt, da für AMD chipsatz nichts zu bekommen ist. und mein CPU kühler ist auch selbst gefertigt und daher passt er auf alle CPUs. 
CPU: Selbst hergstellt (CU+x-Stahl)
NB: alphacool NexXxoS NBX-N
SB: Selbst hergstellt (CU)
VGA:  EK Water Blocks -FC4870 CF
AGB:  Plexi-AGB für Eheim Bauen lassen
Radi: Black ICE GT Stealth 240 Black


----------



## icecold (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Also hier gibt es Bilder von Wasserkühlungen die einen echt vom Hocker hauen.Die Waküs sehen super aus aber die Bilder sind teileise echt genial.Ich hab zwar auch ne Wakü die sieht aber bei Weitem net so gut aus wie manche hier. 
MfG


----------



## nemetona (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Dem Heatkiller auf GoZoU´s Bild sieht man seinen Leidensweg deutlich an.


----------



## maschine (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Könnte man aber noch super für nen Industrie-Mod oder so verwenden, aber ärgerlich ist es natürlich schon


----------



## DerGamer (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

da haben sie aber nicht das beste bild von mir genommen aber dabei sein ist alles


----------



## Forti (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

hey Leutz, 
Ihr habt sehr schöne Fotos hier eingebunden. Danke das ich auch dabei sein durfte. Das ist ein schönes Lob für all die Mühen, Kopfzerbrechen, bohrenden Fragen, kaputten Fingern, verbrachter Zeit im Keller.....etc, für alle Wakü besitzern hier im Forum.
Macht weiter so...


----------



## battle_fee (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

Juhu ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Parnshion (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

wootga, ist ja krass. sehr schöne Bilder (auch eins von mir  ). Hab mit Stolz mein Bild meine Frau gezeigt "Schatz, guck, da ist ein Bild von mir!" Sie: "Bist du sicher dass es deins ist?'" Ich: "Ja, das ist meins." Sie: "Kann nicht sein, ........." Soviel dazu.
Danke


----------



## bundymania (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

 Viel Vertrauen in deine Fotokünste scheint ja bei ihr nicht unbedingt vorhanden zu sein  Mach mal ein paar Bilder von Blumen und allg. Naturfotos, in der gleich guten Quali, wie zuletzt deine Fotos im Bilderthread, dann ändert sich schlagartig ihre Meinung...wetten !


----------



## Equilibrium (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Bildergalerie: Faszination Wasserkühlung (Update mit 26 neuen Bildern)*

ui meiner einer ist auch wieder dabei!!


----------

